# Competing to give me the highest rate LOL



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

Here is the story. I have upgraded my 11 Lexus LS to a 15 long wheelbase version (460L). Everything was so sweet from the moment stepping into the familiar dealership until I called to update my insurance policy.

My previous monthly insurance payment is about $190 for 2 cars with comprehensive coverage including uninsured motorist damage, $1000 deductible.

Among the numerous quotes (>$300) that I received, the lowest offer is $250/mo. The highest one is from Statefarm $490/mo. @@@@

When I ask why my rate shoots rocket-high while I have no history of at-fault accidents or traffic violations, these are the standard replies
1) Lexus + flagship LS
2) Very new car (hmm... 4 years old now)

So what? In the event of a no-fault accident, it is the insurance of the other driver who pays. Assuming I was the at-fault party, my insurance is not going to pay to repair my car anyway ! It doesn't make any sense at all!! Besides, there are numerous Lexus, BMW ....( the list can go on) on the road. Are all those drivers being ripped off too?

How much are you guys paying? I only drive a few hours each week so getting a commercial insurance is too much for me.

By the way, I am thinking to try out Turo where you can set your own rate to rent your car out. The Houston market has been very quiet recently....


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

MyJessicaLS430 said:


> So what? In the event of a no-fault accident, it is the insurance of the other driver who pays. Assuming I was the at-fault party, my insurance is not going to pay to repair my car anyway ! It doesn't make any sense at all!! Besides, there are numerous Lexus, BMW ....( the list can go on) on the road. Are all those drivers being ripped off too?


Why would your insurance not fix your car if you're at fault in an accident? Are you not carrying collision coverage?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

To be fair they still might have to pay out on the higher value if it is an U.M who hits you. But yes it is a scam. I have a perfect record and pay $180 a month for 1 car with good coverage, rideshare, stacked UM, and a $250 deductible.

But to be fair it is even more of a scam for non-rideshare drivers. I put about 40,000 miles a year on my car now doing rideshare but if I just used it personally I would only put 5,000 miles on a year. So due to rideshare I drive about 800% more. Yet my rates probably only went up about $40 more a month due to the rideshare coverage.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Insurance company are into business of making money for themselves.


----------

